# You know you play too much 40k when...



## Winterous

you look at a crowd of people, and try to figure out how many you could fit under a blast marker.

you ponder what the front armour value of your parent's car is.

you start to calculate in increments of 1/6.

Go!


----------



## Tau22

When you move 6 yards, then stop and wait for another human to take his movement phase.

When you close yourself in a small sarcophagus, waiting to be placed inside a Dread.


----------



## Concrete Hero

When you Duplicate a Thread? 

The latest one (other than this) is Here


----------



## Lictor Lord 666

*all good but not correct!*

the way to tell if u play too much warhammer is to get into a bar fight but not allow ur enemy to git u without rolling a D6 to detrmin how hard he hits u!:grin:


----------



## Calamari

When you stub your toe and think "Good job I passed my FNP test!"

When you don't like using frying pans because they have "Gets Hot!"


----------



## Blue Liger

When you start measuring peoples initiative value by how much they weigh.

When you go to buy a tape measure you see if it has inches on it as the "second" and soon to be main purpose of it's use will eventually be future gaming.

When you suggest warhammer paint colours such as vomit brown and snot green to your parents as legitimate colours to repaint the house with.

When cardboard boxes and foam are more important than what's inside them as they have scenery building capabilities.

When you scream "blood for the blood god" and everyone looks at you wierd.


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Blue Liger said:


> When you go to buy a tape measure you see if it has inches on it as the "second" and soon to be main purpose of it's use will eventually be future gaming.
> 
> When you suggest warhammer paint colours such as vomit brown and snot green to your parents as legitimate colours to repaint the house with.
> 
> When cardboard boxes and foam are more important than what's inside them as they have scenery building capabilities.


haha, I do all three of these :biggrin:

when you watch any film about the army (eg. Black Hawk Down) and expect them to deploy titans.


----------



## Chocobuncle

When you dress up as them *BTW the guy in the background looks kooler*


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

When you roll a D6 for armour penatration before sex...


----------



## Col. Schafer

When you leave the room every time someone watches the LOTR movies and a dwarf comes on screen. (alternatively when this hapens and you should "*THERE THEY ARE*!!! TAKE THAT RETCON!"


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Blue Liger said:


> When you scream "blood for the blood god" and everyone looks at you wierd.


Heh,
I did that once. It was fun.


When you fall over and roll a die to see if it wounded.

When a machine gun in a movie blows up an aircraft and you think 'That heavy bolter can't even _glance_ that AV12 all-round aircraft, never mind blow it up. You would need to roll an 8 on the die to do that. Movies these days, should go back to 2nd ed movies. Oh the good old days.'

You see a man with lots of chains and jewelry and shout 'PURGE THE HERETIC!'

In a fight you say 'I have the higher initiative so I go first. Here come my 2 attacks, plus one for charging, plus one for having a pistol and close combat weapon. 5 attacks hitting on a 4, wounding of fives.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus

When you try to classify which god Emo's and Goths worship


----------



## Winterous

Blue Liger said:


> When you go to buy a tape measure you see if it has inches on it as the "second" and soon to be main purpose of it's use will eventually be future gaming.


Wait, tape measures have _another_ use????

I didn't know there was a duplicate thread, but that one IS 4 months old though, so it would kinda be necroing 


when you wash your hands with soap and think "Purge the Xenos!".


----------



## Chocobuncle

smell your farts and wonder how nugles can be worse


----------



## trougedoor122

When you check the armour save of you clothes before putting them on.


----------



## Chocobuncle

wonder all the stats of people you see

Asian guy 
WS:6 BS:3 S:2 T:2 I:7 W:3 A:4 Ld:7 Sv:5+

Black guy
WS:6 BS:2 S:7 T:5 I:4 W:3 A:4 Ld:8 Sv:3+

White guy
WS:5 BS:6 S:5 T:3 I:5 W:3 A:3 Ld:8 Sv:4+

Latino guy
WS:6 BS:2 S:5T:4 I:5 W:3 A:4 Ld:6 Sv:3+



*CHUCK NORRIS*
WS:65 BS:N/A (Only pussies shoot) S:*OVER 9000!!* T:50 I:76 W:39 A:100 Ld:10 Sv:0+ Invulnerable save 0+ (No one can touch Chuck Norris)


----------



## Winterous

Chocobuncle said:


> wonder all the stats of people you see
> 
> Asian guy
> WS:1 BS:1 S:2 T:2 I:1 W:0.5 A:0 Ld:3 Sv:-
> 
> Black guy
> WS:3 BS:3 S:3 T:3 I:3 W:1 A:2 Ld:6 Sv:-
> 
> White guy
> WS:2 BS:4 S:2 T:3 I:3 W:1 A:1 Ld:5 Sv:-
> 
> Latino guy
> WS:4 BS:2 S:3 T:3 I:4 W:1 A:2 Ld:7 Sv:-


ohai i fixd ur stats 4 u

On a side note, hooray for racial stereotypes!


----------



## LukeValantine

When you know all the insane contradictory rules lol.


----------



## Azkaellon

When you feel sorry for a marine being stabbed with bright pink, or a tyranid being painted Hot Pink...


----------



## Calamari

Chocobuncle said:


> *CHUCK NORRIS*
> WS:65 BS:N/A (Only pussies shoot) S:*OVER 9000!!* T:50 I:76 W:39 A:100 Ld:10 Sv:0+ Invulnerable save 0+ (No one can touch Chuck Norris)


You forgot his special rules:

*Internet Fanboyism*
Chuck Norris has the adoration of people around the world for pretty much now reason at all and uses this power to whoop ass. All "To Hit" and "To Wound" rolls made by Chuck are passed on a 1+. All rolls to hit and to wound Chuck are passed on a 7+. Also, Chuck Norris will only fail a Leadership test on the roll of a 1.




... you know you play too much 40k when you actualy think like this ^


----------



## Chocobuncle

Calamari said:


> You forgot his special rules:
> 
> *Internet Fanboyism*
> Chuck Norris has the adoration of people around the world for pretty much now reason at all and uses this power to whoop ass. All "To Hit" and "To Wound" rolls made by Chuck are passed on a 1+. All rolls to hit and to wound Chuck are passed on a 7+. Also, Chuck Norris will only fail a Leadership test on the roll of a 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... you know you play too much 40k when you actualy think like this ^


Sorry your wrong Chuck Norris never fails, he always hits with his Round House Kicks, Chuck Norris doesnt wound them he destroys them
*

You know you play too much 40k when you argue about Chuck Norris stats*


----------



## General. Gray Wolf

Trick question you can never play too much 40k! lol

When you look at you hand and think "Could do with some more high lighting"

When you start praying to the emperor every night.

When you use you dinning room table more for playing on then eating on.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf

When you decide to grow a beard so dry brush it on!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

When you paint your toilet golden and when you sit on it think.. Now.. _I_ am the god-emperor of mankind.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

when you plastic spacemen are more important than your wife and kids hahahaha

when you have long debates over rules, stats, cheaters (yes some people have the nerve to try and cheat) etc


----------



## 123birds

When watching a movie you see a zombie you think fear test, roll 2d6, fail, and run screaming away.

When you start sacrificing organs to the dice gods.

When you start raping/cutting peoples heads off/light people on fire/breed flesh eating diseases in the name of slaanesh/khorne/tzeentch/nurgle.

If you choose WH over dating

If your reading this thread

If you spend 800 dollars on a 16 inch tall titan (Ya, i went there :victory


----------



## utidjinn

you know you play to much 40K when you take dice from board games after you have lost your own


----------



## General. Gray Wolf

When you feel uterly defenceless when you leave home with out a fist full of dice and a tap measure.


----------



## cool_conoly

When you watch an action movie, and assign every character, Strength, toughness, iniative, wounds and leadership characteristics. There is no point in giving them an armour save as all good action heroes have an automatic 2+inv save


----------



## ^wolves-call^

You know when you play to much 40k
when your wife and kids have to take it up as its the only way they could get some attentoin and conversation from you


----------



## Azkaellon

^wolves-call^ said:


> You know when you play to much 40k
> when your wife and kids have to take it up as its the only way they could get some attentoin and conversation from you


 thats kinda disturbing.......wouldn't the wife on the bed be good enough!!!! you guys are more Addicted then i am!!!


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Witch King ain't married, you can tell 

(wtf would I know? I'm only seventeen myself :laugh


----------



## Azkaellon

KarlFranz40k said:


> Witch King ain't married, you can tell
> 
> (wtf would I know? I'm only seventeen myself :laugh


No kidding im 20 -.- 

But Sex or Warhammer......................



Oh god why is warhammer even having a chance in my mind :shok:

Yup im pretty damn Addicted it would seem!


----------



## Lucius The Typhus

When you look at a bulldozer and say: "Imagine the tankshock you could get outta that!"


----------



## Khorothis

When you wish you were a Lord of Change. (I do )

When you see a "fashionable" young lady on the street you have an urge to scream "SLAANESHI WHORE!!!" at her.

When you have an urge to scream "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!" whenever you hear some decent metal music (not some pantsie-made stuff, no sir!).

When you smell someone else's fart you don't mind and laugh to yourself, "Ohohohooo, Papa Nurgle would approve of that one!".

When asked "Why do you clean your PC and your car every week?" you answer "To keep their respective Machine Spirits happy."


----------



## Azkaellon

Khorothis said:


> )
> When you see a "fashionable" young lady on the street you have an urge to scream "SLAANESHI WHORE!!!" at her.



LOL, Then ask her where the crab claws are?


----------



## Khorothis

Nah, if she had claws she'd be a more worthy worshipper of Slaanesh, not some "You're knocking on open gates" type of wannabe, which they always are.


----------



## ^wolves-call^

Witch King of Angmar said:


> thats kinda disturbing.......wouldn't the wife on the bed be good enough!!!! you guys are more Addicted then i am!!!




flip that i've got the best of both worlds wayhay warhammer as fore play lol


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Well, it has to happen to every thread.
They turn from 'What is the best model to play' to some sexual theme.
I blame Khorothis. Yes, Khorothis.
It's your fault! 

Thats all young whippersnappers think about these days. 
In all may time as Phoenix Lord of the Warp Spiders, I have never come across a man with a lower initiative than the young'uns. May Khaine burn you all. Well, I better go pray to him to kill anyone that thinks I play too much 40k.


----------



## Johnathanswift

When you travel to forgein countries you allways bring atleast one warhammer army and you immediatley find out where the nearest FLGS is

Your warhammer 40k armies combined cost more than your car (it does for me, i did the numbers...)


----------



## Winterous

Shadow Hawk said:


> Thats all young whippersnappers think about these days.
> In all may time as Phoenix Lord of the Warp Spiders, I have never come across a man with a lower initiative than the young'uns. May Khaine burn you all. Well, I better go pray to him to kill anyone that thinks I play too much 40k.


Wait, isn't the Phoenix lord of the Warp Spiders MIA?
Or something?



Witch King of Angmar said:


> No kidding im 20 -.-
> 
> But Sex or Warhammer......................!


Well I'm turning 18 in a few days, and I'd gladly be married already.
And intend to stay virgin until I'm damn well _ready_ to marry.
So, until then, Warhammer every time


----------



## 123birds

When you stay abstinent thinking that all woman are slaaneshi demons that will kill you if you try to sleep with them k:.


----------



## Winterous

123birds said:


> When you stay abstinent thinking that all woman are slaaneshi demons that will kill you if you try to sleep with them k:.


I think you mean Dark Eldar Wych leaders.
You know, 'Succubi'?


----------



## hells_fury

Inquisitor Einar said:


> When you paint your toilet golden and when you sit on it think.. Now.. _I_ am the god-emperor of mankind.


heresy, purge the heretic ^^ and you cant play too much 40k, not in my books


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Khorothis said:


> When you have an urge to scream "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!" whenever you hear some decent metal music (not some pantsie-made stuff, no sir!).


Hey, there's plenty of proper Imperial Battle Hymns out there as well.
Heavy Metal =/= Chaos



Khorothis said:


> When asked "Why do you clean your PC and your car every week?" you answer "To keep their respective Machine Spirits happy."


You mean you DON'T believe a computer has a machine spirit? I've been mucking about with computers for over 25 years now, and I DEFINITELY believe they have one.


----------



## Winterous

Inquisitor Einar said:


> You mean you DON'T believe a computer has a machine spirit? I've been mucking about with computers for over 25 years now, and I DEFINITELY believe they have one.


Yeah, and it exists solely to annoy you


----------



## Deceiver

when...........

you challenge everyone at every stoplight to a race. Cause you drive a RED car.


----------



## Audun54

when you take a leadership check before asking someone out


----------



## Azkaellon

Audun54 said:


> when you take a leadership check before asking someone out


i Failed my check =(


----------



## Chocobuncle

After getting in a fight with a GF, roll to see if your passing dangerous terrain

At the carnival shooting range, roll to see if you hit

Before/after a business meeting do a moral check

Find out why pirates carry parrots, let them cast another spell

Get in a car crash and say "Good thing I rolled shaken that coulda been worse"

Late for work so you use Infiltrate


----------



## Winterous

When you dress up as a 40k character as cosplay :laugh:


----------



## Dark Assassin101

when you join these guys


----------



## Winterous

Dark Assassin101 said:


> when you join these guys


*shudder* That's just awful, at least put some EFFORT into your costume!


When you check your chair for models before you sit down; that's a sure sign!


----------



## edd_thereaper

when you have to sleep on the floor in the next room because the bedroom cannot be seen for models and scenery

when you start mixing up land rovers and land raiders

when you start playing against yourself because there's no one else around

when you decide to enter warhammer tournaments


----------



## Lucius The Typhus

when you get tattoos of the chaos icons.

when you take pictures of your figures and frame them.


----------



## Winterous

When you think it's a good idea to write a fanfic >_>


----------



## Khorothis

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Hey, there's plenty of proper Imperial Battle Hymns out there as well.
> Heavy Metal =/= Chaos
> 
> You mean you DON'T believe a computer has a machine spirit? I've been mucking about with computers for over 25 years now, and I DEFINITELY believe they have one.


I'm a rabid Chaos-fan, remember? 

Actually, I believe that everything has a soul; the more complex the more sensitive. Thats why it is a good idea to keep your computer in good shape: you don't want him to crash just before you would finish the Cradle in Thief 3 and you forgot to save... that place gave me the creeps... *shudder*


Winterous said:


> When you dress up as a 40k character as cosplay :laugh:


I wanted to make a Cultist-ish cosplay...; _ ;



Winterous said:


> When you think it's a good idea to write a fanfic >_>


What counts as "fanfic" in this case? I know my way around anime/manga fanfics, but not 40K. Fanboi-ish stuff, like "awsum Spess Wolvz rule ur ass" kind of fanfic, I guess...?


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> What counts as "fanfic" in this case? I know my way around anime/manga fanfics, but not 40K. Fanboi-ish stuff, like "awsum Spess Wolvz rule ur ass" kind of fanfic, I guess...?


Let's just go with the rule of thumb.
If it has a Mary-Sue, you've gone too far.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Winterous said:


> Let's just go with the rule of thumb.
> If it has a Mary-Sue, you've gone too far.


*Cough Huron Blackheart Cough*

You know you paly too much 40k when you're pu at 4am, and have a boat to get in < 8 hours.


----------



## Winterous

TheKingElessar said:


> *Cough Huron Blackheart Cough*
> 
> You know you paly too much 40k when you're pu at 4am, and have a boat to get in < 8 hours.


Wait, how is Huron a Mary-Sue?

And I assume that was from personal experience :S


----------



## TheKingElessar

Yes, two hours ago, that was personal experience. Now, it's 6am, and I've to get a boat in <6 hours.

Huron is pretty much a M-S. He has no flaws, except his rules, and is obviously a personification of the writers - because how else could he survive a Melta blast. Kharn can't even do it.


----------



## Winterous

TheKingElessar said:


> Yes, two hours ago, that was personal experience. Now, it's 6am, and I've to get a boat in <6 hours.
> 
> Huron is pretty much a M-S. He has no flaws, except his rules, and is obviously a personification of the writers - because how else could he survive a Melta blast. Kharn can't even do it.


Nice, maybe you should get ready then 
Where's the boat going to?


What's wrong with Huron's rules?
He's a pretty decent Lord for not too many points, and the Warptime is really useful for him (especially with his heavy flamer!).
And they DO have a 5+ invulnerable, so they could survive a melta blast 

But how does he have no flaws? (rules exempt)


----------



## DeadInTurn1

When you get your mom to play warhammer and tell her its only fun to fight 1k point battles so she will buy you a ton of warhammer figures


----------



## TheKingElessar

He's a cyborg pirate. He takes what he wants, and can't be killed. He even has the magical power to make Space Wolves traitors. No fucking chance. Stupid-ass idea.

For his points, he's better than most lords, yeah. Not Kharn or Lucius though, or a DP, or a Lash Sorc, or a JP Lord...


----------



## Winterous

TheKingElessar said:


> He's a cyborg pirate. He takes what he wants, and can't be killed. He even has the magical power to make Space Wolves traitors. No fucking chance. Stupid-ass idea.
> 
> For his points, he's better than most lords, yeah. Not Kharn or Lucius though, or a DP, or a Lash Sorc, or a JP Lord...


Since when can't he be killed?
He's just been lucky, or pulled out early.

And where does it say he makes SW into traitors?


----------



## Khorothis

The CSM codex. The fall of Fenris or something, that long story in the middle. Theres a stalemate between a group of Space Puppies and the Red Corsairs, but then a few Space Puppies think "Hey! Lets shoot our brethren to pieces so that we might get a chance of getting out of here alive!" and act on said thought. Then they join Blackheart, and the world is so grimdark because even the Space Wolves can fall to Chaos, even though they're drunk 24/7.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> The CSM codex. The fall of Fenris or something, that long story in the middle. Theres a stalemate between a group of Space Puppies and the Red Corsairs, but then a few Space Puppies think "Hey! Lets shoot our brethren to pieces so that we might get a chance of getting out of here alive!" and act on said thought. Then they join Blackheart, and the world is so grimdark because even the Space Wolves can fall to Chaos, even though they're drunk 24/7.


And what's so unheard-of about that?


----------



## TheKingElessar

I would hardly call it as long story...poorly written, poorly thought, and nobody gives a shit about the Red Corsairs. 40k trying to get on Pirates otC bandwagon = Fail.


----------



## Deneris

I was wondering if this was going to devolve into a Pirates Vs. Ninjas debate. I guess the Raven Guard are the "Ninjas" of the power-armored forces? So would anyone care if the Red Corsairs (Pirates) and the Raven Guard (Ninjas) had a brawl to settle the ages old debate once and for all? :wink:


----------



## TheKingElessar

I like RG. Not Shrike that much though. Prefer the BA list for RG.

Obviously Pirates win, in general. I'm going to stick a Shrine of the Aquila head on a RG LR.


----------



## 123birds

You know you play too much when you writing on a thread saying "You know you play too much warhammer when......." lol


----------



## dirty-dog-

when you have sleeping troubles due to thinking of how you are going to start painting and converting a new army.


----------



## Winterous

dirty-dog- said:


> when you have sleeping troubles due to thinking of how you are going to start painting and converting a new army.


*cough*totallyhasn'tdonethis*/cough*



TheKingElessar said:


> I like RG. Not Shrike that much though. Prefer the BA list for RG.


RG are a subset of BA right?
If so, that's probably a hint at how the new Marine 'factions' are going to work, an expansion rather than a new army


----------



## matty570

When you can't sleep because you making army lists in your head. 

Then have to get up and check the codex for the points of a specific upgrade....

Consequently getting grief from the missus for doing so, I was right with the points tho...


----------



## Winterous

matty570 said:


> When you can't sleep because you making army lists in your head.
> 
> Then have to get up and check the codex for the points of a specific upgrade....
> 
> Consequently getting grief from the missus for doing so, I was right with the points tho...


Lucky you, woulda been in trouble if you were wrong! :laugh:


----------



## R34P3R

Ever notice how old motherboards and pc cards have SO MANY PIECES to mod your terrain with...


----------



## karlhunt

You find yourself coming up with army lists durring "adult" activities. And never tell your you just lost the game...


----------



## Holmstrom

You know you play too much 40k when rampage through a supermarket in cardboard armor with a chainsaw screaming "KILL MAIM BURN!" as you mercilessly ravage the watermelon stand. Then you take a can of soup out of an old womans cart, bite it in half and spike it in to the ground like a football.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus

When you know your codex by heart.

Which I do :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous

Lucius The Typhus said:


> When you know your codex by heart.
> 
> Which I do :biggrin:


I know stats and rules, but not points costs :S


@Holmstrom, agreed, that does indicate too much 40k quite effectively.
Also too much Speed.


----------



## Carnivore

When you lay your father in law to rest and think his grave could be a good basis for an inquisitorial rhino model...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Naah.. bad taste.. Better turn him into a black coach!


----------



## Carnivore

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Naah.. bad taste.. Better turn him into a black coach!


hey, what a great idea... You think I could post a pic of the grave so we could all think about converting it? I'll stick with an Iron Warrior Vindicator...


----------



## Khorothis

Death is no excuse to stop fighting! Put him in a Dreadnought!


----------



## marineskickass2009

when you begin plans on making your own terminator costume, complete with powerfist and giant moving fingers (yeah... that's me)


----------



## Carnivore

Khorothis said:


> Death is no excuse to stop fighting! Put him in a Dreadnought!


Tsss. I loved him much, but he wasn't worthy of such an honour... naaaah, let's stick to a vehicle-based concept...

Or i could explore the "Defiler" option...


----------



## Audun54

Carnivore said:


> When you lay your father in law to rest and think his grave could be a good basis for an inquisitorial rhino model...


okay thats a little strange


----------



## Pako

dirty-dog- said:


> when you have sleeping troubles due to thinking of how you are going to start painting and converting a new army.


This. And when you and your 9 roommates get written up by the dorm RA for "loud African tribal chanting" (even though we were really raving to Sandstorm) your first thought is "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!"


----------



## karlhunt

Pako, 

you scare me.


----------



## MJayC50

Winterous said:


> RG are a subset of BA right?
> If so, that's probably a hint at how the new Marine 'factions' are going to work, an expansion rather than a new army



shame on you... RG are a 1st founding chapter! they even have their own primarch - just he died on istvaan - Vulkan n e 1? (90% sure but having a brain-less moment so if im wrong er... :mrgreen: 

also reading the chuck norris stuff made me remember this quote i once saw.
'jesus could walk on water but chuck norris can swim thru land" - love it.

too much 40k when you stop listening to radio1 (in the uk, bbc thingy xeno nations :shok and listen to 40kradio instead on podcast....


----------



## Khorothis

When you understand and enjoy the great majority of the posts in such a thread. Yeah, thats me. :grin:

By the way, is there non-miniature 40K merchandise out there? Like a mug that looks like a wierd Pink Horror or something. Or an amulet with the symbol of the Chaos Gods. Or posters. Or t-shirts. Anything.

Aaah, thats another sign I'm afraid...


----------



## Winterous

MJayC50 said:


> shame on you... RG are a 1st founding chapter! they even have their own primarch - just he died on istvaan - Vulkan n e 1? (90% sure but having a brain-less moment so if im wrong er... :mrgreen:


If that's the case, why would the BA codex suit them at all?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

marineskickass2009 said:


> when you begin plans on making your own terminator costume, complete with powerfist and giant moving fingers (yeah... that's me)


Because of this.. I've got ideas in my head on how to make a WORKING power armour.. with servo's and move by wire..


----------



## Concrete Hero

Khorothis said:


> By the way, is there non-miniature 40K merchandise out there? Like a mug that looks like a wierd Pink Horror or something. Or an amulet with the symbol of the Chaos Gods. Or posters. Or t-shirts. Anything.
> 
> Aaah, thats another sign I'm afraid...


Go check out the Black Library site, I know they have some merchandise stuff.

And some wicked cool posters, you can get the picture off the cover of Galaxy in Flames, the one with the Pre heresy Death guard. Its gorgeous


----------



## Khorothis

*drooling*

http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=99150181018&type=Merchandise
http://www.blacklibrary.com/product.asp?prod=99150181013&type=Merchandise

There was a Mechanicus t-shirt too... its a shame it was only in XL (me is tiny).


----------



## Flamerider96

when at least half your bookmarks are warhammer related


----------



## Tuck3r

Winterous said:


> If that's the case, why would the BA codex suit them at all?


It would suit them better than the ultramarines codex. the Raven Guard are the leigeon who followed Corax ( the primarch he couldn't think of) they speciallize in close range ambush so less face smashy blood angels with infiltrating powerarmored pplz...

^ that too is a sign


----------



## rodmillard

When you read a thread like this, start counting off how many you've actually done ... and run out of fingers!

(I'm afraid so)


----------



## murdock129

When you start trying to use psychic powers by yelling Waaaagh!!! (Sad to say that is me)


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Signs of too many ork games:
- You refer to martians in the movies as greenskins.
- When you're playing paintball, you ask for a 'shoota' without meaning to.
- You refer to meat cleavers as 'choppas.'
- Sometimes you call your kids 'grots' without thinking about it.
- When you're fixing a car and it won't start, you complain about getting a "Don't touch that!" result.


----------



## Dark Assassin101

When instead of starting a seminar thats due the next day you paint a whole squad of space mairines. 

Still got a B+ take that study! :victory:


----------



## Kale Hellas

when your 15 and you know enough fluff to pick up if anyone whose is lying, and that i know the space marine and chaos space marine codexs off by heart


----------



## Winterous

Kale Hellas said:


> when your 15 and you know enough fluff to pick up if anyone whose is lying, and that i know the space marine and chaos space marine codexs off by heart


You poor sad man :laugh:


----------



## Frogthor

When you read all 103 posts written here...


----------



## Partof1

Kale Hellas said:


> when your 15 and you know enough fluff to pick up if anyone whose is lying, and that i know the space marine and chaos space marine codexs off by heart


When you're 15, and on some small, sad, level, you envy this.


----------



## Winterous

Partof1 said:


> When you're 15, and on some small, sad, level, you envy this.


I redirect my previous comment to this, laugh my ass off, and +rep.


----------



## Partof1

Haha, thanks. I do my best.


----------



## Blue Liger

When you're committed enough to commit threadomancy on a fairly old post


----------



## Deus Mortis

You know when you've talked about warhammer too much when your parents calls you a Nurgle without realizing she has done it!

You know you've played too much warhammer when you correct random people on the bus when they get the fluff wrong.

You know you've played to much warhammer when someone insults you while you make your way to a Games workshop with a case, and then you correct their insult.

*sigh* I've done/had all of these done to me! *sigh*


----------



## Winterous

Deus Mortis said:


> You know when you've talked about warhammer too much when your parents calls you a Nurgle without realizing she has done it!
> 
> You know you've played too much warhammer when you correct random people on the bus when they get the fluff wrong.
> 
> You know you've played to much warhammer when someone insults you while you make your way to a Games workshop with a case, and then you correct their insult.
> 
> *sigh* I've done/had all of these done to me! *sigh*


First one would actually be Harry Potter, Luna Lockheart or whatever talks about 'the nurgles'.

Other two are completely normal behaviour :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

When you`ve earned 100+ rep on a forum like this in less than a year.


----------



## Serpion5

PS. I`m aware that I`ll probably do that myself. But where does it say too much 40k is bad? It could be worse, it could be LOtR.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Serpion5 said:


> When you`ve earned 100+ rep on a forum like this in less than a year.


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon

-you play too much when you think about 40k 18 hours aday (the other 6 are divided up into sex and videogames)
-when you read every freakin post in this thread and atleast 20 of the things happened to you (me...)
-when you start making detailed plans with ur friends on how to make a real working chainsword (fuck yeah!)
-when you posted like 10 times on this thread lol, or go on these formus everyday.
-when you start giving chuck norris stats.
-when you add up the cost of your army and it's the most expensive thing you have (other than ur house) (I hope). :grin:
and I'm outa ideas... bye


----------



## robot-waffle

when your mom tells you to stop playing?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Too many Inquisition games:
-You say "eat that orbital strike" when you drop stuff on peoples' heads from above.
-You refer to the Salam witch hunts as "purging the heretic" in History class.
-It bothers you, much worse than you'd like to admit, when people talk about how cool rhinos are. 
-Occasionally, while watching movies with big scary monsters, you wonder why the protagonist didn't bring a force weapon. That'd kill that big guy!
-When someone calls you a SoB, you think "What? A combat nun?"
-Sometimes, while playing war-themed video games, you wonder why no one's called in Extirminatus yet.

Yep, I need a new hobby...


----------



## Jack Johnson

when you decide against joining the military because you think kevalar only give a 6+ armour save
before watching the movie "Clash of the Titans" you hope the Imperium will win in the end


----------



## Jack Johnson

sorry I just remembered these

when you stand up in church and ask the reverend where Gork and Mork come into the bible.
when you petition GW to lower their prices because you think "the truth should not be with held from anyone"
When your mother says "Get out! You're old enough to get a job"


----------



## toalewa850

When you start dressing up as Marneus Calgar


----------



## toalewa850

This was a double post.


----------



## toalewa850

When you walk a few feet and commence the shooting phase.


----------



## Serpion5

When you get sick of waiting for a red light to turn green, your thoughts turn to ramming and tank shock.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

When you screw something up and think "Darn! Snake eyes!"


----------



## Kale Hellas

when you learn to roll dice for rules disputes instead of reading the rules for it


----------



## robot-waffle

when you call WWW (world wide web) WWW-W (World Wide Web Way*)


----------



## shaantitus

Serpion5 said:


> When you`ve earned 100+ rep on a forum like this in less than a year.


399 rep and 1200+posts in under 12 months.
I have issues........:no:


----------



## Winterous

shaantitus said:


> 399 rep and 1200+posts in under 12 months.
> I have issues........:no:


5.18 posts per day.
You call THAT a knife?
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=14419
10.66 posts per day!


----------



## Tuck3r

When you know enough to pull a dark heresy one shot off without the book or a preped storyline.


----------



## shaantitus

Winterous said:


> 5.18 posts per day.
> You call THAT a knife?
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/member.php?u=14419
> 10.66 posts per day!


I did not mean to imply that I was the greatest speed poster in history, only that I have issues. 
You may have more serious issues...........:shok:


----------



## Winterous

shaantitus said:


> I did not mean to imply that I was the greatest speed poster in history, only that I have issues.
> You may have more serious issues...........:shok:


:laugh:
I just don't have much to do


----------



## Blue Liger

Plus you then have to consider post count vs post quality and helpfulness which would proabbaly decrease your actual helpful count down alot, alot of users myslef included have a few of these insert random line for giggles here posts


----------



## Winterous

Blue Liger said:


> Plus you then have to consider post count vs post quality and helpfulness which would proabbaly decrease your actual helpful count down alot, alot of users myslef included have a few of these insert random line for giggles here posts


XD
I've probably got an actually valid posts per day of 2 or so by that logic!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

You know you play too much 40k when...

...your coke addicted friend tells you, you play too much.


----------



## Serpion5

Winterous said:


> :laugh:
> I just don't have much to do


Typical Melbourne bloke I assume. Not like us hardworking Sydneysiders.

Back on topic, 

The other day at a red light, I accidentally rolled a "don`t press dat!" result in my car, resulting in a tank shock. Two pedestrians were in my path. One failed her morale check and fled, they other attempted "Death or Glory!" Luckily for him, I was successfully stunned in time...k:


----------



## Blue Liger

Off topic: Serpion5 where abouts in Sydney are you from, I'm a Sydneysider too

BoT: You know you play too much WH when your friends who don't play or know all that much of the game at all ask if you are going to the tournament on the weekend!


----------



## Serpion5

Blue Liger said:


> Off topic: Serpion5 where abouts in Sydney are you from, I'm a Sydneysider too
> 
> BoT: You know you play too much WH when your friends who don't play or know all that much of the game at all ask if you are going to the tournament on the weekend!


Frequent (very) customer of GW Castle Towers. Usually there about three times a week. 

Were you at Leviathan by any chance? Are you someone I know?!


----------



## Blue Liger

My GW is at Hornsby Westfield Mall, though I dwell in West Ryde


----------



## Jdwoogie

Winterous said:


> you look at a crowd of people, and try to figure out how many you could fit under a blast marker.
> 
> you ponder what the front armour value of your parent's car is.
> 
> you start to calculate in increments of 1/6.
> 
> Go!


... when you still drive in your parents car...



Concrete Hero said:


> When you Duplicate a Thread?
> 
> The latest one (other than this) is Here


... when you nit pick when someone else copies a thread buried on the 50th page or so....

woog out!


----------



## Serpion5

When you turn down a promotion because it will cut into your gaming time...

When you have codex dates memorised, but not your families birthdays...

When you seriously start considering designs for a power weapon...

When you start thinking about replacing one of your limbs with bionics. To start with...

When you start choosing people to test that power weapon on...


----------



## Kale Hellas

Serpion5 said:


> When you have codex dates memorised, but not your families birthdays...
> 
> When you seriously start considering designs for a power weapon...
> 
> When you start thinking about replacing one of your limbs with bionics. To start with...
> 
> When you start choosing people to test that power weapon on...


i have done those


----------



## Serpion5

Trying to get the correct power level on such a small scale has been tricky. All my designs so far require a power pack and have only succeeded in scorching armour, not piercing it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kale Hellas

mine aren't out of the design stage but if you get high enough amount of energy going through a blade it should super heat it and work, im trying to find a small enough battery to produce a large amount of energy, its hard might have to use fuel and thats a bit (more) dangerous


----------



## Serpion5

Another problem, if you go too high, the blade loses integrity and may melt/shatter.

Thank the Omnipotent that I had the forethought to wear face and groin protection. Shame about my leg though...

How do I strengthen the blade? What do Eldar/Imperium make theirs out of?


----------



## Kale Hellas

i just made a thread so we don't have to fill this one with thought on how to create power weapons


----------



## WarWolf88

You know you play too much 40k when....

.....you need a new thread about making power swords, because the conversation was flooding the "You know you play too much 40k when..."-thread.

.....you walk around with a shop bag in had filled with spures, paints and the rest of it, just waiting for the next opportunity to start painting.

.....when your house is filled with boxes, labeled "Games Workshop".


----------



## TheKingElessar

Small wonder most of you keeping this thread going are Aussies...


----------



## Winterous

TheKingElessar said:


> Small wonder most of you keeping this thread going are Aussies...


SILENCE TYRANNICAL IMPERIALISTIC PARENT NATION!
I'M GOING OUT AND I WON'T BE HOME UNTIL 6 IN THE MORNING!


----------



## TheKingElessar

Winterous said:


> SILENCE TYRANNICAL IMPERIALISTIC PARENT NATION!
> I'M GOING OUT AND I WON'T BE HOME UNTIL 6 IN THE MORNING!


Bah! 

(Why am I still awake?! Rawr!)


----------



## Kale Hellas

TheKingElessar said:


> Small wonder most of you keeping this thread going are Aussies...


what does that mean ?

also thankyou for actually spelling Aussies right


----------



## Serpion5

Yes, thank you. 

I like to use good engish...


----------

